# soft grips vs. hard grips?



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

after a few runs down the mountain my hands hurt. a guy i was riding with said it's because i have soft grips and i'm squeezing harder to get a good grip on the bars. he suggested i get harder grips and it would reduce how hard i grip the bars... 

?? any suggestions, or other input?


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I find that the overall thickness has more impact on my hands than the rubber compound. Too thin and I get blisters (hands kinda float around), too thick and I get fatigue (can't grip properly or reach the brakes without effort).


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

wear padded gloves


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

kenbentit said:


> I find that the overall thickness has more impact on my hands than the rubber compound. Too thin and I get blisters (hands kinda float around), too thick and I get fatigue (can't grip properly or reach the brakes without effort).


I found the same thing with thicker grips. My hands would get fatigued faster. I haven't had any issues with the thinner grips that I run, but maybe they just aren't that thin. I've had really good luck with the ODI Ruffian grips, FWIW.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

It's typically the thickness of the rubber of the grip and not the compound itself. I was having the same problem. Was using the Specialized Thin lock on grip and I was getting major blisters and my knuckles would be sore after a while. Switched to the ODI Rogue and haven't had any problems since.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Definitely try them out before you buy if possible. Although not a major investment, $20-$30 for grips a couple of times can add up. It really comes down to personal preference and your anatomy/size and shape of your hands. I found that for me the Rogues were a little too thick compared with the Ruffians. I have ridden on both. I ended up putting the Rogues on my wife's bike and she seems content with them. Not sure she would be able to tell the difference at this point.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

thank you all for the advice, i'll have to do some shopping


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

Most hand pain goes away with more experience. As you get more comfortable on the bike, you won't squeeze the grips, and you will start anticipating the jolts and picking smoother lines.

That said, there are two grips that work very well: ODI lock-on Ruffians for smaller hands, and Rogues for larger hands. I run unpadded XL motocross gloves (absolutely cannot stand padded gloves) and Rogue grips.


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

so what the guy said before

im the stage of learning to jump and trail ride stuff

i think its got more to do with how tense you're body is

i found the more relaxed you are the less have soft girp or firm grips is going to matter

i have found in sports that technique is about over half of it have good technique you dont have to worry


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

put one grip on the left...and a different one on the right.
take a few runs to see which feels better.

my experience led to thinner grips (I've tried EVERY ODI)
I think my last choice were the Chargers...I think Lizard Skins makes them. Just like ODI.

As for gloves. I run them TIGHT. Baggie and loose fitting gloves cause friction, and the constant sliding back and forth with sweaty hands will cause blisters.

Try adjusting your bar too. A little tweak makes a big difference on how you grip, and the overall tension placed on your fingers, hands, wrists, forearms...etc...


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

ESI grips. They are not the longest lasting, but they are comfortable as hell, and great against numbness.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

morandi said:


> ESI grips. They are not the longest lasting, but they are comfortable as hell, and great against numbness.


second that. throw some of these on the bar ends and the grips won't get shredded as fast.


----------

